# New Plan of attack



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

While browsing at the library, I came across EZ Guitar Songbooks. They have many classic songs, all in the key of C, with chord symbols and sheet music.

I can sight read in the key of C, my wife had many years of classical training, voice and piano. She taught me the basics of music theory when we got married.

So here is my plan: I am going to concentrate on 8th position on my guitar neck, from the 8th to the 12th frets. I am practicing my Cmajor scale daily. I am going to get one of these books with my favorite songs. Practice the chord progressions, then learn the melody.

Should be fairly simple, as there will be no sharps or flats to worry about!

After twenty years of noodling, I know the moveable blues scales up and down the neck, and I can play barre chords up and down the neck. But I don't know any music!


----------

